# All you C++ programmers



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,

I was talking to a friend other day who works for Milliman India and he said do you know anyone who can do Mathematical Programming in C++, I said well, let me see.... anyway his firm intends to hire full time programmers, so wanted to know if anyone of you was interested, compensation should be good. But it's going to be C++/Excel thing, no page designing n stuff but Mathematical programing, numerical methods n stuff, you get the drift....

I thought I should let you guys know, so just drop me a PM if anyone's interested.

Rohit.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 19, 2008)

I think qwerty will bag/grab this.. if he likes


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 19, 2008)

^^  Full time re... QwertyM is a student...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 19, 2008)

Pity its a full time. I could go for this, but still, numerical methods is in next semester, so cant do that


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

I know that stuff (how well I can't say..unsure).. but I am a student, a BCA student! Next I'll be free I suppose.
Could do if its part time and online job!


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am interested ..... and looking for a job too.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember people... Full time... not part time.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 27, 2008)

yea ... i am in for Full Time .... i am job less Ass these days .... sittind idle at home looking at crap sites like naukri.com etc ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry be happy... You will get a job, nice one. Don't worry...


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope so .... thnx for the encouragement .... but my luck is so damn bad ... that when it was time for me to get in the industry  ... the whole market went down .... the whole world is suffering becoz of my bad luck


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 30, 2008)

wat happened Rohit ??? no news from you ... i send u a PM long ago bout this .........


----------

